# Riga Is Gone---For Those Who Remember Us



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

[/IMG]

For those who may remember us...........Riga is gone. She was the last of the Four Amigas to go to the Rainbow Bridge. 

In the picture, from left to right, Audry, Riga, Enka, and Dixie.

The picture was taken at Sigulda Castle, in Latvia.

I'm all alone now. I miss my Enka, Dixie and Riga so much. And I miss Audry too.

Life should have a replay button.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. They were all so beautiful.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss  They were all gorgeous... May they play at the bridge forever..


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

I make a potato, cheese and bacon soup that Riga used to go completely bonkers over. She loved it better than anything. Ordinarily, Dixie and Riga went in to work with me and waited in the van----they much preferred to do that than stay in the room. Once though, when it was a hot day, and I didn't think I'd be able to find a parking place in the shade----they stayed home in the A/C.
I had made potato soup before I went in, and didn't finish it all. I left the pan on the table. Riga had lots of time to think about it I guess.
She KNEW it was against the rules to eat anything off the table. But when I came home----there was the pan, as clean as if it had been run through the dishwasher(a four legged dishwasher).
I couldn't get mad though---all I could do was laugh. She hadn't broken the rules----she didn't eat anything off the table. She had picked up the pan, taken it over and put it in her food dish, and just about licked the teflon coating off with the soup.
I guess if they gave out law degrees for figuring out how to get what you want without breaking the rules-----I'd have been living with a four legged Supreme Court Justice.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Wetdog said:


> I make a potato, cheese and bacon soup that Riga used to go completely bonkers over. She loved it better than anything. Ordinarily, Dixie and Riga went in to work with me and waited in the van----they much preferred to do that than stay in the room. Once though, when it was a hot day, and I didn't think I'd be able to find a parking place in the shade----they stayed home in the A/C.
> I had made potato soup before I went in, and didn't finish it all. I left the pan on the table. Riga had lots of time to think about it I guess.
> She KNEW it was against the rules to eat anything off the table. But when I came home----there was the pan, as clean as if it had been run through the dishwasher(a four legged dishwasher).
> I couldn't get mad though---all I could do was laugh. She hadn't broken the rules----she didn't eat anything off the table. She had picked up the pan, taken it over and put it in her food dish, and just about licked the teflon coating off with the soup.
> I guess if they gave out law degrees for figuring out how to get what you want without breaking the rules-----I'd have been living with a four legged Supreme Court Justice.


Lol great story


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry, Fred. I remember all of them (and you) well. :hugs:


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

There was another time, when Dixie and Riga stayed behind in the room together while I went to work. The door opens out onto a balcony/breezeway facing the stairs that come up to the second floor. Most of the people on the second floor go up those stairs. It is a very high traffic area---everyone passing by, kids, dogs, etc.

This particular time---I had gone to work, and I guess the dead bolt lock was out or I didn't get the latch pulled tight enough to catch or something.  Anyway, I went to work and was gone for nine hours. 

When I got back----there was the door, wide open, and Dixie and Riga just sitting in the doorway watching everyone go by.

It's the strangest thing though, it didn't look like ANYTHING in the room had been touched since I had left.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

I am Fred Linn in Portland, Oregon if anyone wants to find me on facebook.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I'm sorry Fred. They give us so much but take such a big part of our heart with them when they leave.

And I remember you and the pooches very well.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost Riga. They were all such beauties.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm so sorry Fred I also wish life had a replay button


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

I fairly new here, but I just want to say how sorry I am. I'm not surprised you're feeling lonely - what a lovely bunch of dogs - all so special in their own unique ways. 
__________
Sue


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so very sorry for your loss Fred.  I do remember them well. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry. Those were four lovely dogs. 

Do you not have any dogs, now? I would hope that you are again able to find joy in a canine companion. Perhaps another will find a way into your heart someday.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

And I remember as well....my sympathies for all your losses.....may they wait at the Bridge ...

Lee


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I remember too Fred, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I also remember. What a gorgeous photo of the gang. They must be having quite the reunion at the Bridge.


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

I remember you and your dogs. I'm so so sorry for your loss. I'm so sad for you.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Riga. No matter how long we have w/ our dogs it is never enough. Your beautiful amigas watch from above, I hope you can find a way to heal and perhaps when the time is right find another dog who will present you w/ a different relationship
Maggi


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.

I did request friendship on Facebook


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Heartfelt condolences on the loss of your last pack member. It always seems even more difficut when we lose the last member of a particular "set" of dogs in our lives. I am sure that her friends were happy to see her arrive at the Bridge to have the entire pack reunited again. They will patiently wait for you there. Peace.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Such beautiful dogs, and I know how they leave such a hole in your heart.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. They were such beautiful dogs. It is always hard to say goodbye. Prefer the German way of saying it....Auf Wiedersehen....till we meet again.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sorry for your losses. I remember your name but not posts......


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I remember you and your gang. I am so sorry.  

I lost Zeus in 2009 at barely 9 yrs old too.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Betty said:


> They give us so much but take such a big part of our heart with them when they leave.


So true. I'm sorry for the loss of your last amiga.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug: for Audry
:hug: for Riga
:hug: for DixieBelle
:hug: for Enka
:hug: for you


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

I remember you and your crew. So very sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

Thank you everyone. For those who may not have seen a post I made about Dixie:






I've found myself listening to this song, Daniel, by Elton John a lot lately. I must confess, I change the words a little in my head to suit Riga. It seems appropriate because Riga was VERY timid and fearful when I first got her---I think she may have been abused by her first breeder. The line about "Do you still feel the pain, of the scars that will not heal?" seemed appropriate to me.

Well, with patience and work, the scars DID heal. Riga grew into an adult who was completely relaxed and confident no matter what the situation. She was soft, gentle and friendly----not the least aggressive unless the situation called for it. She had many friends, Maltesse, Yorkie, Shih-Tzu----and would play gently and carefully. But at the same time, she wouldn't hesitate to put the Great Dane, who was easily twice her size in his place when he got aggressive. 

Riga was walking proof that "wounds that will not heal" CAN heal.

It makes me think that the Rainbow Bridge must be in Spain somewhere.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

Well, it looks like this only lets you do one link at a time.

Here is the link to my post about Dixie.

Dixie Belle // Current TV


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss

When our beloved companions cross over the bridge, they are welcomed.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am really sorry Fred. It is so hard to lose them -- if our dogs have one fault it's that they just don't live long enough.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Fred,

I remember you, Dixie and Riga very well and enjoyed all of your wonderful stories. I know how deeply you loved them and how they loved you and understand how hard it is to lose two so close together. Wishing you strength and peace in getting through this difficult time. I am so glad you can take comfort in the memories of all of the wonderful times you shared. 

Take good care!


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

Thank you everyone for the wonderful thoughts and well wishes.

After adopting "Daniel" as Riga's song(I've had a song for all of my dogs that I've lost)---I've had to decided that the Rainbow Bridge must be in Spain somewhere. 

One last little story about Enka, Dixie, and Riga...................I was living in Kansas City, and I needed to make a trip down to Santa Fe, NM. A pretty long little trip(1,000 miles). Enka, Dixie and Riga went with me. You couldn't have asked for better travelling companions. 
Well, when it came time to go home, I'd spent more time that I had originally wanted to and had to make hurry up trip back. The second day, we drove about 12 hours---we'd stop at rest stops for the girls every couple of hours or so, and they'd get to stretch and run around, but by the second day, our rest stops were getting shorter---get drinks, pee, run around about 10 min---then hit the road again.
When we got home, I parked in the drive and opened the van door. Everyone jumped out and went to pee in the yard. I started to unload stuff and took some of it into the house. When I came back out, I looked around....................no Enka, Dixie or Riga anywhere to be seen. Then I looked in the van, and there they were, each in their seat----ready to head out again.
They never cared where we went.................just as long as they went too.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I do remember you...
I'm sorry for your loss of Riga and all of your other fur kids too.
It is devastating when we lose any of them. 
They were a beautiful pack and just like my pack are all together at the bridge once again.
Thank you for the touching post on my fur kids wall.
I appreciate it and I know you can relate.
They are amazing creatures....All of them.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

They were all so beautiful. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I remember you and your dogs. I am so sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this Fred. I remember you and all of the crew.


----------

